# Oberon vs. Medge?



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Since the Kindle 2 doesn't come with any cover, I'm wondering which one to get. I've looked at the M-edge and I like what I see, the price is nice too because I'm REALLY hesitant to pay more than 29.99. 

But then I saw some pictures of Oberon covers...specifically this really incredible blue cover. Can you guys enlighten me as to the qualities of one or the other? Is an Oberon enough protection? 

I was thinking of a leisure suit because you can zip it and protect the Kindle from spills.

Recommendations?


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have the Oberon for my K1 and love love love it!! I started with an MEdge and it was ok. I didn't like the way the inside edge where I held the MEdge seemed to get dirty. It did hold and protect the K1 well. The Oberon holds and protects the K1 very well, it stays clean and it is a work of art, it is sooo beautiful.

I am patiently   waiting for Oberon to come out with covers for the K2. I may have to order one of the $29.99 covers from Amazon to dress my K2 until Oberon is ready!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If you are on a limited budget, go with the M-Edge and ask for the Oberon as a gift. The other benefit is that the M-Edge will be there when your Kindle arrives. 

I have both. They both seemed to provide enough protection. I never dropped my Kindle in either cover to test this theory. Oberon has a wool covered pad that protects the screen which my M-Edge did not. I don't know if the new M-Edges have provided a pad.

I prefer my Oberon because it is gorgeous and feels wonderful. It is like I am carrying a work of art with me when I am carrying my Kindle.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Personally i'm content to wait for Oberon to come up with K2 covers.  I love my Oberon K1 cover.

I did order the basic cover with my K2, I don't want to go around with my Kindle exposed!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I prefer my Oberon hands down. I will getting one as soon as they are available. I did order the basic cover to use in the meantime and because I'm curious about this hinge system. I can't have a nekkid kindle..It's bad enough I have to wait for a skin.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

The Oberon is more beautiful and better quality, no contest.  That said, if you're on a budget, or just don't want to spend the money, the M-Edge covers are perfectly nice and functional.  There's no way the Kindle (K1, at least) is coming out of either, so I'd say the protection is comparable for both.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

There are some folks who bought Oberon's and found that they did not like the feel of the leather. I am not trying to discourage you from buying one, I want to buy a second, but just letting you know that some people found the pebbly texture of the Oberon's annoying.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I really love my Oberon, so much in fact, it was harder to let go of it than my K1! I am selling both together and if all goes well with the sale I will go through with my K2 purchase. I may get a M edge but I may just wait for Oberon to come out with their version and use a padded case I already have till then.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I had the m-edge amd really liked it, but after getting the Oberon it is the better of the 2. The quality is so much higher. It is so soft and folds back so nicely. The m-edge is a good cover and will protect the Kindle. I don't think you can go wrong buying either one.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I had the m-edge amd really liked it, but after getting the Oberon it is the better of the 2. The quality is so much higher. It is so soft and folds back so nicely. The m-edge is a good cover and will protect the Kindle. I don't think you can go wrong buying either one.


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

I really like the Oberon myself. Def worth it for me. good luck


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I had a question about the button on the front of the Oberon.  Does it get in the way?  It looks like it sticks out quite a bit and would make folding back a bit cumbersome.  I like to fold back my cover and hold my Kindle by both the left fold and the right edge.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

No the button does not get in the way. The Kindle button is made with a lower profile so that it does not get in theway.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

stargazer0725 said:


> I had a question about the button on the front of the Oberon. Does it get in the way? It looks like it sticks out quite a bit and would make folding back a bit cumbersome. I like to fold back my cover and hold my Kindle by both the left fold and the right edge.


I have both and the craftsmanship of the Oberon is beautiful. I prefer the m-Edge because I don't like the wool piece in the Oberon, it catches everything, lint, fuzz, hair. I like the closure of the m-Edge better but the button on the Oberon does not keep it from folding back. It folds back nicely and is flat. I use them both. I thought with the Oberon being a higher end product the closure would be more than a button and piece of elastic but that may be all that would work. I ordered a m-Edge for my K2 but will eventually get another Oberon in a wrap around design. Somewhat disappointed with my choice of the DagonFly Pond.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree the Oberon covers sure look beautiful.  What are your thoughts on the fact that they use velcro or, with the corner straps, cover some of the buttons?  It kind of bothers me that a cover that is this expensive has these features which trouble me.  I'm tempted because of their beauty but hate the thought of glueing velcro to my Kindle.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have the corners and love it. They hold Tavar perfectly. I rarely use the usb cord so hav ing that covered is not a problem for me. When I have used it, I simply slip that corner strap off.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Other posters have said that when it came time to remove the Velcro, it came off without leaving any residue.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Having purchased both, I prefer the smooth leather look, feel, and color of the M-Edge.  To me, the M-Edge is more business-like - comparable to a nice leather portfolio.  The Oberon has more of a personal journal feel to it.  It is definitely a personal preference unique to each buyer and both are of excellent quality.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DD said:


> I agree the Oberon covers sure look beautiful. What are your thoughts on the fact that they use velcro or, with the corner straps, cover some of the buttons? It kind of bothers me that a cover that is this expensive has these features which trouble me. I'm tempted because of their beauty but hate the thought of glueing velcro to my Kindle.


DD,

I was anti-velcro to begin with. But when it came down to choosing, I picked velcro over the corners because of the corners covering the buttons and usb port. I LOVED my Oberon cover (I sold it yesterday since I've sold my k1) and I will be ordering a new one as soon as I'm able. I am once again undecided whether to get the velcro or corners. This time, there won't be any buttons/ports that can be covered, but I got used to the floating look of the velcro.

If it helps, I removed the velcro before I sold my Kindle and I had no problems. No sticky gooey mess.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I have both, and like them both.

One difference not already mentioned it that the front and back of the M-edge is stiff and does not bend/flex. The Oberon does not have stiff front and pack panels, they will flex/bend.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't care for the style of the Oberons... too funky for me (I know people love them, they are just not for me).

I love the look of the m-edge (I don't actually have it yet) and love the colors they offer.  I am getting mocha with/ saddle strap with the 4 corners for my kindle 2.  Can't wait.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I like the Oberon but I personally do not use any cover.


----------



## Captain OBX (Feb 9, 2009)

I opted for the Oberon Tree of Life cover.  The quality and worksmanship is top notch.  It also is a little longer and wider than the Kindle, protecting it in case of drops.  But, the Oberon cover does add a significant amount of weight--it is double ply, thick leather.  That said, everyone who sees the Oberon cover thinks it is beautiful.  I would buy one again.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Although I don't have an Oberon to compare it to, I have to speak up for the M-Edge.  I just received my M-edge for the original Kindle a couple weeks ago, and I LOVE it!

I bought the leather cover in mocha brown, and the color is beautiful.  It holds the Kindle very securely, and the front of the cover is easily folded back for reading.

I tend to go for simple lines and a classic look--that and the cheaper cost is what led me toward the M-Edge over the Oberon.  But I do know the Oberon owners love their Oberons!!  I don't think I've seen any complaints about it...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Captain OBX said:


> I opted for the Oberon Tree of Life cover. The quality and worksmanship is top notch. It also is a little longer and wider than the Kindle, protecting it in case of drops. But, the Oberon cover does add a significant amount of weight--it is double ply, thick leather. That said, everyone who sees the Oberon cover thinks it is beautiful. I would buy one again.


The Tree of Life is beautiful. If the had not come out with the butterfly design 2 days after I received my Tree of Life, I would have been happy with that one. I bought the Tree of Business card holder for my husband.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

DD said:


> I agree the Oberon covers sure look beautiful. What are your thoughts on the fact that they use velcro or, with the corner straps, cover some of the buttons? It kind of bothers me that a cover that is this expensive has these features which trouble me. I'm tempted because of their beauty but hate the thought of glueing velcro to my Kindle.


I have the corners and love them. The buttons are very easy to push through the thin straps, took me a few seconds to adjust to that. The strap on mine doesn't prevent port access.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have on Oberon Creekbed Maple with the corners.  It is very easy to press the buttons through the straps.  It is also very easy to slip the upper bungee off to get to the switches on the back of the K1.  And if I am somewhere that I might get the case dirty, it is very easy to slip the Kindle out and back in.
Andra


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have both oberon and Medge.. and the Medge is a nice beautiful leather cover.. it is mass produced and generic (I dont mean that in a bad way), the thing I love about Oberon to me it is a work of art..hand tooled leather gorgeous interior.. hand made by a family company here in the US (thats a big deal to me too these days).. its a group of around seven, owned by a brother and sister, the company is so small they don't even have internal voice mail!.. LOL.. Also he Oberon , as it ages actually looks better.. the oils from it behing handled make the designs even more dominint.. I love both mine (and my strangedog!) but the Oberons are fantastic


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Patrizia -- I, too, like the idea of Oberon being a family company owned and operated here in the United States.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

DD said:


> I agree the Oberon covers sure look beautiful. What are your thoughts on the fact that they use velcro or, with the corner straps, cover some of the buttons? It kind of bothers me that a cover that is this expensive has these features which trouble me. I'm tempted because of their beauty but hate the thought of glueing velcro to my Kindle.


The straps are nice and thick and hold the Kindle securely. The straps do not interfere with the operation of the buttons at all. Just press the strap over the button. Ive been reading in mine non-stop since Christmas. The only thing that is interferred with is the USB port. If you are somewhere where you must use USB (no Whispernet), this may be a minor bother. You do not have to remove the Kindle from the cover to access the USB port, just slide the strip down and hook up the USB. When you are done, slide the strap back on.

There aren't exactly a lot of places to on the Kindle to attach because of the design. I think they made an excellent compromise and the Kindle is very secure.


----------



## Barbara M (Nov 21, 2008)

I have the red m edge and it is a classy cover .  I always felt like Grace Kelly using it, but the inside is gray, and all of a sudden it started to look dingy.  I probably would have just cleaned it (I did clean ity but it didn't go back to the pristine state) and gone about my reading, untill I saw Oberon's creekside maple. And because the K2 came out.

I don't want a K2 but I thought since I was savig all that money not upgrading (my job is none too secure!!!) I deserved a treat.  The Oberon came today. It is fantastic, and the inside is black and will not show the wear of the beautiful m edge.  I really do not want to knock the m edge, it made me very happy.  But now the Oberon makes me happier


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I ordered the red Medge cover and absolutely love it.  Then I purchased an Oberon cover after reading all the positive comments.  I didn't like the Oberon cover.  The workmanship was lovely and it securely held my Kindle.  I just didn't like the way it looked or the way it felt.  So I sold it on Kindle Board.  New owner said she is very pleased with it.  I just love my Medge cover, the color and the way it feels.  The downside is that the beautiful silver/grey lining soils easily.  I'll probably take it to my favorite dry cleaner and see what they recommend.  That is not enough of a deterrent to try another Oberon cover.  

Don't waste your money buying a e-illuminator for your Medge.  Really dislike that light.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Tippy -- Thanks for your input about the e-illuminator M-edge light.  I don't light it either.  So do you use the Mighty Bright light with it, and if so, where does it attach?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Tippy said:


> I ordered the red Medge cover and absolutely love it. Then I purchased an Oberon cover after reading all the positive comments. I didn't like the Oberon cover. The workmanship was lovely and it securely held my Kindle. I just didn't like the way it looked or the way it felt. So I sold it on Kindle Board. New owner said she is very pleased with it. I just love my Medge cover, the color and the way it feels. The downside is that the beautiful silver/grey lining soils easily. I'll probably take it to my favorite dry cleaner and see what they recommend. That is not enough of a deterrent to try another Oberon cover.
> 
> Don't waste your money buying a e-illuminator for your Medge. Really dislike that light.


I was thinking of very carefully testing some needlepoint cleaner (from a craft store) to clean the inside of the M-edge cover. I've used that in the past to clean difficult things like old Raggedy Ann doll faces. It worked quite well. I'll just try it on a very small spot first.

Thanks for the advice on the e-luminator light. I was going to buy one and then read some terrible reviews on this board, including yours. I'll stick with my clip-on lights. I have 2 Mighty Brights. One of them is great but, for some reason, the other has a really loose neck and flops all over. The one I really love is the *Fulcrum Multi Flex LED Book Light* from Amazon - very sturdy. (I know, sounds like lots of lights but I keep them all over two houses because my eyes get very tired if I don't have enough light. And heaven forbid I should have to stop reading because of eye strain!)


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Tippy said:


> I ordered the red Medge cover and absolutely love it. Then I purchased an Oberon cover after reading all the positive comments. I didn't like the Oberon cover. The workmanship was lovely and it securely held my Kindle. I just didn't like the way it looked or the way it felt. So I sold it on Kindle Board. New owner said she is very pleased with it. I just love my Medge cover, the color and the way it feels. The downside is that the beautiful silver/grey lining soils easily. I'll probably take it to my favorite dry cleaner and see what they recommend. That is not enough of a deterrent to try another Oberon cover.
> 
> Don't waste your money buying a e-illuminator for your Medge. Really dislike that light.
> 
> ...


You could try the old trick that my Mom showed me when I got my first suede jacket... (It was dark brown and beautiful...... sigh.....) Wet down a wash cloth, wring it out, then brush it over the spots, very gently, going in different directions. Let it alone to dry, and WALLA! actually, this has worked out more than a few times over the many years since my Mom told me this...


----------

